
Preppers Are Quite Prepared to Enjoy Some Vindication - discocrisco
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/24/technology/coronavirus-preppers.html
======
vb6sp6
I did a very minimal prep a few weeks before the lock downs started, mostly
things we already use and things the kids like. Helped that first few weeks
when people were panic buying.

Definitely need to do more thinking on different scenarios (shelter in place,
get out of town, etc).

------
projektfu
I think if I lived in California I’d have a bug out bag. Everyone expects to
need to run out on the street during an earthquake at some point, and it could
be your building that collapses.

------
michaelcampbell
Aren't these the same folks out protesting that they can't go get their
haircut?

~~~
big_youth
Yes, at least in Austin. The protest were led by Alex Jones who pushes prepper
gear and related lifestyle products yet they broke after 4 weeks.

~~~
jvanderbot
To cook up a connection to the two concepts (prepping and reopening cities),
apply "distrust of government" and season with "individual liberties"

